# ...  Jimmy Kimmel's Plan to Save Us from Trump  ...



## charley (Aug 15, 2017)

......   here's some humor and truth ....

https://youtu.be/t16xYMSyMXU


----------



## Arnold (Aug 15, 2017)




----------



## charley (Aug 15, 2017)

Prince said:


>



..that shit is funny !! you talk about Hillary as if she won, you do know that Hillary lost...but if you listen to trumpy bitch & moan, you'd think that he lost ...


----------



## Arnold (Aug 15, 2017)

no i just know how much you Libs love her.


----------



## charley (Aug 16, 2017)

...trumpy in a older, lighter moment, dancing with his pals ..and what a party animal he is..


----------



## Arnold (Aug 16, 2017)

https://youtu.be/PiOkw6QBWHU


----------



## Arnold (Aug 16, 2017)

https://youtu.be/-dY77j6uBHI


----------



## charley (Aug 16, 2017)

..   how many times have I told you I never liked Hillary ???   

.... well here's a few pics of your master..   he's such a normal man...*[not] ....*


----------



## Arnold (Aug 16, 2017)

oh yeah you like Bernie the one who fucked all of his supporters over and told you to vote for Hilary!


----------



## charley (Aug 16, 2017)

... really it was the DNC, that fucked Bernie... Hillary & that chick from Florida did it , Debbie Wasserman Schultz...  I am still angry about it.. not that anybody cares...


----------



## Arnold (Aug 16, 2017)

really? I remember Bernie coming out and saying "everyone vote for Hilary".


----------



## charley (Aug 16, 2017)

Prince said:


> really? I remember Bernie coming out and saying "everyone vote for Hilary".




.... you're right ...but that was after the fact , that fact being that the DNC didn't help Bernie, with money, staff or any organization meetings..Bernie being the good soldier, that he is , took it on the chin...but still told people to vote for Hillary in spite of a 'nasty betrayal' ...what's he gonna do, tell Dems to vote for trumpito ???    ...


----------



## SheriV (Aug 16, 2017)

Idk...agree with Trump or fight Nazis. Weirdly I'm all in for fighting nazis given it was last righteous war the country I was born in fought for. 
The cool thing about 3d printers is it's easy to make what you want to get around metal detectors..ditto for ceramics and a kiln. If im called antifa or an anarchist..thats fine. Feel free after I filet some nazis liver.


----------



## Arnold (Aug 17, 2017)

Yeah Trump is a Nazi, thank God for all of the geniuses like Chuck and CNN that predicted this. 


Shop --> www.ironmaglabs.com


----------



## charley (Aug 17, 2017)

...Rob, I watch as much Fox , MSNBC as I do cnn...    I'm on the net, reading blogs , mags and many search engines...



...... trumpy with mom & dad .......



..... Highway in Arizona 





....* # covfefe*


----------



## SheriV (Aug 17, 2017)

Prince said:


> Yeah Trump is a Nazi, thank God for all of the geniuses like Chuck and CNN that predicted this.
> 
> 
> Shop --> www.ironmaglabs.com




well thank god I barely read the news produced in this country.


----------

